# Gewicht LRS RFR ZX24



## shortyy87 (4. März 2010)

Servus zusammen,

hat einer von euch vielleicht schon mal den Standart LRS 

RFR ZX24

auf der Wage gehabt?

Such schon ne ganze Weile, aber find leider nix.

Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße aus der Hallertau!

Shortyy87


----------



## Fabian93 (4. März 2010)

Du meinst die Deore Nabe mit den Alexrims Zx-24 Felgen?
Hatte die an meinem Acid,sind ausgemustert worden.
Ich meine etwas um den dreh 980/1150g,ganz sicher bin ich leider nicht mehr.
Nacher such in mal,hatte es mir irgendwo augeschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagitator (5. März 2010)

Ich kann den Wert von Fabian bestätigen. 
Meine nachgewogen: Deore-Naben+Felge+Speichen= 2166 g

machen alles mit, flexen nicht, sind aber sauschwer. Die werden auch bald ausgemustert...


----------



## shortyy87 (5. März 2010)

Super, vielen Dank für die Info.

@hagitator, was holst du dir denn für welche?


----------



## Hagitator (6. März 2010)

@shorty: Den hier:

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...Light-Atmosphere-disc-Laufradsatz::21579.html

Ordentlich nachzentriert wird der eine Weile halten. Ich bin eher ein Leichtgewicht, weswegen es bei der Steifigkeit keine Probleme geben wird.


----------



## pacificline (6. September 2010)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mal in diesem Thrad eine Frage zu den ZX 24 Flegen stellen.
Ich habe einen nagelneuen LRS ZX24, aus einem Versicherungsfall, geschenkt bekommen. Eingepecht auf Shimanonagen mit Bremsscheibe. Da ich aber an meinem MTB keine Möglichkeit habe Scheibenbremsen zu bedienen und die Felgen ganz eindeutig eine Bremsflanke haben, möchte ich von Euch wissen ob es tatsächlich so ist, dass die Felgen so ausgelegt sind.

Danke


----------



## Duddel__ (9. Januar 2011)

ich habe den LRS auch an meinem Cube Attention,   ich kann keine Bremsflanke erkennen!!,


----------



## napstarr (10. Januar 2011)

bremsflanke ???
ich seh bei mir auch keine,...


----------

